# Strong Onion Taste



## IcyMist (Jun 15, 2006)

One of the appetizers I am making has chopped ham, cream cheese, cheddar cheese, green peppers, chopped onions that you mix together and put in a rolled out biscuit that is then rolled in parmesan cheese and baked.  When first made is very good, but my sister said that the onion became overpowering when she reheated it the next day.  
My question is...would you replace with green onions or saute the onions a little?  I am making this appetizer this morning, so any quick opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 15, 2006)

Either would work - use Vidalia if you can - maybe grate the onion, instead of chopping it, or cut down on the amount.


----------



## riverli (Jun 15, 2006)

you may choose ne chop the onion in two part then put it in refrigeratory for about 5 minute ,then chop it. two put it in microwave oven for about 3 minute before you chop it .three  you can put it in boiled water for about 2 minute before you chop it


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 15, 2006)

I ended up using a little less than half the amount of onion called for and grated it.  

I am so tired of this.    Have been up since 3:00 a.m. and boiled 15 dozen eggs....by the way they look beautiful inside.    I took someone's advice and cooked them in batches instead of trying to boil them all at once.  TY whoever suggested that.  Have chopped a bunch of bell pepper, mixed the filling for the appetizer with the filled biscuits, mixed another filling for a veggie pizza that I will make tomorrow.  Hopefully I didn't goof because I chopped all the veggies yesterday because it was so time consuming.  Do you know what a grater does to a bell pepper?  Lets just say that I tossed the little bit of bell pepper in another recipe and then hand chopped all the bell pepper, broccoli, califlower and did use the hand grater for the carrots.  Now the cream cheese/ranch dressing topping is mingling all those yummy flavors together and should taste really good.   
I think I will be taking a nap soon before I start peeling all those eggs which I am planning on putting in plastic bags (running out of containers & space in the refrigerators) and putting back in frig until later when I will mix the egg filling together to sit in frig until tomorrow to stuff.  Found some great pans that will allow me to fill the eggs before I take to the reception hall AND I can use another pan and fill it with ice to put under the eggs at reception hall.


----------



## riverli (Jun 15, 2006)

you may choose ne chop the onion in two part then put it in refrigeratory for about 5 minute ,then chop it. two put it in microwave oven for about 3 minute before you chop it .three you can put it in boiled water for about 2 minute before you chop it


----------



## Mark Webster (Jun 15, 2006)

You can also soak the onion in water before you mince/chop it. You can do that to help in a number of ways. It also helps some people that have a tendency of crying when the work with onions.
Mark


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 15, 2006)

Believe me, I do NOT need to chop onions to cry.  THis mess has made me think about crying several times.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 15, 2006)

Ain't caterin' fuuuuun?   Didn't you say this was your last 'event' of the season?


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2006)

It's a matter of 'taste.' I like the taste of onions (and garlic), so I put in what & how much I like. To be on the safe side, make up a test (small) batch first, and make adjustments later, as you wish.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 15, 2006)

Consider shallots instead


----------



## mudbug (Jun 15, 2006)

how about onion powder?  no chopping.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 15, 2006)

This is probably too late, but might sweat a portion of the onions, and then mix in some fresh.

Think that might give the onion flavor, and crunch, you need without overwhelming the dish.

Always love green onions, and will add them to almost any dish.

Just some ideas, take care.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the older the onions are the stronger the taste you may have last years onions even from the store the older onions make your eyes water therefor stronger.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 16, 2006)

You can still taste the onion, but I don't think it is over powering.  Still have a lot of filling, but ran out the biscuits.  No I am not going back to the store for that.    I still have to cut open the eggs (already shelled), fix the filling, cut the veggie pizza and cook the chicken nuggets and sauce.  I have decided not to make the BLT appetizers even though I have already cooked 6 lbs of bacon and chopped it up and I purchased a lot of beautiful roma tomatoes.  Bacon is in freezer and tomatoes will either be eaten or frozen for my mother's beef veggie soup.  Froze leftover veggies from the veggie pizzas for her soup too.  Should have a yummy soup when she is ready to make it.  

This IS the last major event, still have 4th of July party, but that should only be about 16 people which is nothing.  Only other things planned for this year is birthdays and those don't count.  

I think I am going to go take a short name before getting busy again.  Went to bed at 11:00 and got up at 2:30, so am a wee bit tired.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2006)

Icy, please take a load off, honey.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I am only half done with baking the chicken nuggets.  Everything else is done except for stuffing the eggs.  That I will do tomorrow morning at the reception hall and then put them in frig.  I am so tired that I could cry, so am going to go take a 3 hour nap and then get up and get busy again.  Stupid oven isn't working right and is taking much longer to cook the nuggets.


----------

